# Angelitos 3 Annual Car show



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Can't wait!


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

ITS THAT TIME AGAIN FOR ANGELITOS CC CUSTOM CAR SHOW THIS YEAR ITS PART OF THE WEGO WORLD TOUR SO YOU KNOW ITS GONNA BE GOOD AND THIS YEAR WE HAVE ADDED TEJANO ARTIST WITH THE HOME TOWN BOYS BEING THE HEAD LINERS ALSO PERFORMING IS AVISO,EDINERO,TRAMPIA AND MORE TBA. WE GOT THE HOP GOING DOWN SO TEXAS STAND UP AND SHOW WEST TX WHAT YOU GOT JULY 18TH LA VERDERA HALL!!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jun 2 2010, 01:14 PM~17675018
> *ITS THAT TIME AGAIN FOR ANGELITOS CC CUSTOM CAR SHOW THIS YEAR ITS PART OF THE WEGO WORLD TOUR SO YOU KNOW ITS GONNA BE GOOD AND THIS YEAR WE HAVE ADDED TEJANO ARTIST WITH THE HOME TOWN BOYS BEING THE HEAD LINERS ALSO PERFORMING IS AVISO,EDINERO,TRAMPIA AND MORE TBA. WE GOT THE HOP GOING DOWN SO TEXAS STAND UP AND SHOW WEST TX WHAT YOU GOT JULY 18TH LA VERDERA HALL!!!
> *



what up cruz, ill see if i can make it up there for the show, take care homie :angel:


----------



## cana588 (Dec 21, 2009)

Whats up Cruz, it was nice meeting you at the Abilene show and looking foward in going to your car show. Ray


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

Hope we can make it out there I all ways that it a good show!


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

2 Members: tito_ls, bbaker78634


whats up fool how r u doing :wave:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cana588_@Jun 2 2010, 02:44 PM~17676789
> *Whats up Cruz, it was nice meeting you at the Abilene show and looking foward in going to your car show. Ray
> *


WHATS UP RAY SAME HERE HOMIE AND LOOKING FOWARD TO HAVING YOU AND YOUR CLUB COME DOWN!! :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low82REGAL_@Jun 2 2010, 07:41 PM~17679464
> *Hope we can make it out there I all ways that it a good show!
> *


WILL BE GLAD TO HAVE YOU AND YOUR CLUB COME DOWN AND THE SHOW EVERY YEAR GETS BIGGER AND BETTER REALLY IS A GOOD SHOW HOMIE!!! :angel: [/COLOR]


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT 4 WEST TX


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT for the homies. :thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

Can u send me some entry forms for ur show or where can I pre-reg. hit me up want to make the trip down there. Thanx  :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ANGELITOS CAR CLUB
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW
LAMESA TEXAS
RAFFLE TICKETS R $10.00 OR 5 FOR $40.00
1ST PRIZE-22" RIMS 6 LUGS<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1005/austin%20sept.%202009%20088%20(Custom).jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1005/austin%20sept.%202009%20092%20(Custom).jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

2ND PRIZE XBOX 360
MORE PIZES TO BE ANNOUNCE


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Is this gonna be indoors


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

INDOOR SHOW????.....




:x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Already marked my calendar.... 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jun 7 2010, 04:49 PM~17718986
> *INDOOR SHOW????.....
> :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


 I hope so, I went last time and it was hot than a mofo out there....and then it rained.... :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 7 2010, 04:05 PM~17719138
> *I hope so, I went last time and it was hot than a mofo out there....and then it rained.... :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


..Thats what Im worried about, Hopefully it will be indoors or at least WE will be indoors :biggrin: . Ive never been but Im looking forward to it.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 7 2010, 03:50 PM~17719001
> *Already marked my calendar....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


 :thumbsup: 


see yall there....


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jun 7 2010, 03:33 PM~17719381
> *:thumbsup:
> see yall there....
> *


indoor and outdoor show indoor spots in door r limited only 4 20x20 and 2 or 3 10x20


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by imp1962_@Jun 7 2010, 10:32 AM~17716116
> *Is this gonna be indoors
> *


someone dont wanna sweat :biggrin: 


















i feel u though cuz its hot den a muthafucka already out here and it aint even July/August yet


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 7 2010, 05:54 PM~17719582
> *indoor and outdoor show indoor spots in door r limited only 4 20x20 and 2 or 3 10x20
> *


 I will take one of the 20 X 20s... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jun 7 2010, 05:31 PM~17719359
> *:wave:
> ..Thats what Im worried about, Hopefully it will be indoors or at least WE will be indoors  :biggrin: . Ive never been but Im looking forward to it.
> *


 :wave: :wave: how are you doing...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 7 2010, 05:54 PM~17719582
> *indoor and outdoor show indoor spots in door r limited only 4 20x20 and 2 or 3 10x20
> *


any room for me inside


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 7 2010, 04:54 PM~17719582
> *indoor and outdoor show indoor spots in door r limited only 4 20x20 and 2 or 3 10x20
> *


DIBS ON ONE SPOT INDOORS PLEASE.......FOR A BIKE... :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 7 2010, 05:58 PM~17720069
> *:wave:  :wave:  how are you doing...
> *



GOOD....JUST TRYING TO FOLLOW THE TOUR...



SEEN YOUR CAR AT THE MAJESTIX PICNIC, BUT DIDNT SEE YOU OR MONA...

WHERE YALL THERE?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

THE CONCERT IS INSIDE SO FOR ALL U THATS AFRAID OF A LIL WEST TX SUN YOULL BE ABLE TO COOL OFF :biggrin: AND IF THATS NOT ENOUGH BRING UR ICE CHEST FULL OF BEER FOR ONLY 10 DOLLARS A CHEST CANS ONLY,AS FOR INSIDE SPOT GOES TO PRE REG AND FORMS COMING SOON REMEMBER SPOTS LIMITED SO DONT KILL US  :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jun 7 2010, 08:16 PM~17720759
> *
> GOOD....JUST TRYING TO FOLLOW THE TOUR...
> SEEN YOUR CAR AT THE MAJESTIX PICNIC, BUT DIDNT SEE YOU OR MONA...
> ...


yeah,we were there, probably hiding in some shade..it was hot in the sun but cool in the shade...I didn't see you either, who were you posted up with??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 7 2010, 08:28 PM~17720851
> *THE CONCERT IS INSIDE SO FOR  ALL U THATS AFRAID OF A LIL WEST TX SUN YOULL BE ABLE TO COOL OFF  :biggrin: AND IF THATS NOT ENOUGH BRING UR ICE CHEST FULL OF BEER FOR ONLY 10 DOLLARS A CHEST CANS ONLY,AS FOR INSIDE SPOT GOES TO PRE REG AND FORMS COMING SOON REMEMBER SPOTS LIMITED SO DONT KILL US   :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


what about soft drinks and food...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 7 2010, 07:28 PM~17720851
> *THE CONCERT IS INSIDE SO FOR  ALL U THATS AFRAID OF A LIL WEST TX SUN YOULL BE ABLE TO COOL OFF  :biggrin: AND IF THATS NOT ENOUGH BRING UR ICE CHEST FULL OF BEER FOR ONLY 10 DOLLARS A CHEST CANS ONLY,AS FOR INSIDE SPOT GOES TO PRE REG AND FORMS COMING SOON REMEMBER SPOTS LIMITED SO DONT KILL US   :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


can me and Alex get an inside spot?
















i guess u didnt hear me correctly ..

*I SAID ME & ALEX ARE GETTIN AN INSIDE SPOT :angry: 
*

just playin homie :wave: :biggrin: see yall at the show


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 7 2010, 06:46 PM~17721060
> *what about soft drinks and food...
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF THAT FOR SALE THERE!!!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 7 2010, 07:02 PM~17721233
> *can me and Alex get an inside spot?
> i guess u didnt hear me correctly ..
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Jun 7 2010, 05:32 PM~17720355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHOULD HAVE BIKE ROOM INSIDE BUT NO PROMISES DEPENDS ON PRE-REG. :angel:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 7 2010, 08:23 PM~17721503
> *SHOULD HAVE BIKE ROOM INSIDE BUT NO PROMISES DEPENDS ON PRE-REG. :angel: </span>
> *



:thumbsup: 


<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>IS THERE AN OFFICE OR A PLACE TO PAY PRE-REG IF I HAVE SOMEONE OVER THERE?


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 7 2010, 07:45 PM~17721034
> *yeah,we were there, probably hiding in some shade..it was hot in the sun but cool in the shade...I didn't see you either, who were you posted up with??
> *


WELL WHAT HAD HAPPEND WAS....LOL NAH, I WAS WALKING AROUND BUT MY HUSBAND AND SON WERE POSTED UP WITH THIER CLUB.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 7 2010, 08:02 PM~17721233
> *can me and Alex get an inside spot?
> i guess u didnt hear me correctly ..
> 
> ...


 :0 ...THATS NOT FAIR..... :angry: 




BUT IF IT WORKS GET ME A SPOT TOO.....LOL


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jun 7 2010, 07:28 PM~17721586
> *:thumbsup:
> IS THERE AN OFFICE OR A PLACE TO PAY PRE-REG IF I HAVE SOMEONE OVER THERE?
> *


JUST GIVE ME A CALL AND I CAN MEET UP WITH THEM 512-785-9597(ROCKY)


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WE R GOING TO TRY TO HAVE A BBQ THE DAY B4 THE SHOW LIKE WE DID LAST YEAR AT MY HOUSE FOR THOSE WHO SHOW UP A DAY EARLY CRUZ IS COOKIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jun 7 2010, 09:30 PM~17721610
> *WELL WHAT HAD HAPPEND WAS....LOL  NAH,  I WAS WALKING AROUND BUT MY HUSBAND AND SON WERE POSTED UP WITH THIER CLUB.
> *


that's cool...are you gonna be at Temple this weekend??


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

where do we get the forms at?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 7 2010, 09:45 PM~17721830
> *WE R GOING TO TRY TO HAVE A BBQ THE DAY B4 THE SHOW LIKE WE DID LAST YEAR AT MY HOUSE FOR THOSE WHO SHOW UP A DAY EARLY CRUZ IS COOKIN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  while your there can you make my reservations at the same hotel we stayed at last year....that place had some cold cold a/c.... :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Jun 7 2010, 07:48 PM~17721888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I THINK THERE STILL OPEN


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 7 2010, 09:55 PM~17721978
> *WILL POST THEM SOOOOOOON
> I THINK THERE STILL OPEN
> *


already!!! I need room for 5 then... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 7 2010, 08:01 PM~17722062
> *already!!! I need room for 5 then... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 I HAVE A KING SIZE BED AND A BIG ASS FLOOR AND A CRIB FOR BIG HAPPY AND NO POOL BUT WORKING ON TO GET A BIGER 1


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 7 2010, 09:35 PM~17722553
> *I HAVE A KING SIZE BED AND A BIG ASS FLOOR AND A CRIB FOR BIG HAPPY AND NO POOL BUT WORKING ON TO GET A BIGER 1
> *



really i hope there is a room for me i sleep in the nude..


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 7 2010, 09:05 PM~17722892
> *really i hope there is a room for me i sleep in the nude..
> *


YEA N THE RESTROOM :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

whos going to be in the hop pit is peoples choice doing the hop


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Jun 7 2010, 09:24 PM~17723104
> *whos going to be in the hop pit       is   peoples choice doing the hop
> *


angelitos cc so swang what u bring


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 7 2010, 10:35 PM~17722553
> *I HAVE A KING SIZE BED AND A BIG ASS FLOOR AND A CRIB FOR BIG HAPPY AND NO POOL BUT WORKING ON TO GET A BIGER 1
> *


that'll work for me.. :biggrin: you can put big dog in the garage with his nude azz... :barf: :barf:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 8 2010, 12:07 AM~17724215
> *that'll work for me..  :biggrin:  you can put big dog in the garage with his nude azz... :barf:  :barf:
> *



hahhahahaha


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter+Jun 7 2010, 09:24 PM~17723104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK WILL THROW TITO IN THERE SINCE HE DONT MIND THE HEAT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jun 8 2010, 08:04 AM~17725712
> *I THINK WILL THROW TITO IN THERE SINCE HE DONT MIND THE HEAT
> *


not like he can get sunburned newayz huh :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* TTT *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 8 2010, 08:41 AM~17726390
> *not like he can get sunburned newayz huh  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 8 2010, 07:49 PM~17731766
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he's gonna kick my ass when he reads this lol


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 8 2010, 07:02 PM~17731872
> *he's gonna kick my ass when he reads this lol
> *


its ok it will be worth it


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Cant wait we'll be in te house :thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jun 8 2010, 09:42 PM~17733783
> *Cant wait we'll be in te house :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 8 2010, 09:11 PM~17732622
> *its ok it will be worth it
> *


but if its night time he might sneak up on me and i wont see it coming 

















unless he smiles :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 9 2010, 08:29 AM~17736542
> *but if its night time he might sneak up on me and i wont see it coming
> unless he smiles  :biggrin:
> *


 u aint right lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 9 2010, 10:29 AM~17736542
> *but if its night time he might sneak up on me and i wont see it coming
> unless he smiles  :biggrin:
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: You won't see it coming... :roflmao:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 9 2010, 08:29 AM~17736542
> *but if its night time he might sneak up on me and i wont see it coming
> unless he smiles  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN WHERES TITO AT :drama: :around: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jun 9 2010, 04:21 PM~17740220
> *DAMN WHERES TITO AT  :drama:  :around:  :biggrin:
> *


maybe his internet got cut off too :dunno: him & mrchavez share the same computer


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

We'll be there!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Angelitos' Registration Form


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 10 2010, 06:07 AM~17747027
> *We'll be there!
> *


  :angel: IF U MAKE IT ON SAT ROCKY IS COOKIN THE BBQ HIS STEAKS COME OUT GOOD AND HIS HOUSE HAS COLD AC HOMIE  !!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 10 2010, 06:21 AM~17747074
> *Angelitos' Registration Form
> *


forms r up lets get it goin


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jun 10 2010, 07:16 AM~17747345
> *  :angel: IF U MAKE IT ON SAT ROCKY IS COOKIN THE BBQ HIS STEAKS COME OUT GOOD AND HIS HOUSE HAS COLD AC HOMIE  !!!
> *


we are sorry the person u r trying to reach is no longer in service if u think this is a error pls contact cruz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 7 2010, 07:32 PM~17720355
> *any room for me inside
> *


x2! :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 7 2010, 08:28 PM~17720851
> *THE CONCERT IS INSIDE SO FOR  ALL U THATS AFRAID OF A LIL WEST TX SUN YOULL BE ABLE TO COOL OFF  :biggrin: AND IF THATS NOT ENOUGH BRING UR ICE CHEST FULL OF BEER FOR ONLY 10 DOLLARS A CHEST CANS ONLY,AS FOR INSIDE SPOT GOES TO PRE REG AND FORMS COMING SOON REMEMBER SPOTS LIMITED SO DONT KILL US   :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


awe man! we gonna get wasted! :biggrin: can we bring a grille too!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 10 2010, 08:06 AM~17747719
> *awe man! we gonna get wasted! :biggrin:  can we bring a grille too!
> *


no grill homie but we going to have alot of booths there with some good food


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jun 10 2010, 09:16 AM~17747345
> *  :angel: IF U MAKE IT ON SAT ROCKY IS COOKIN THE BBQ HIS STEAKS COME OUT GOOD AND HIS HOUSE HAS COLD AC HOMIE  !!!
> *


Bet


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jun 10 2010, 09:06 AM~17747719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :nicoderm: :sprint:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2010, 08:47 AM~17748049
> *:ugh:  :nicoderm:  :sprint:
> *


lmao i didnt c that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 5 2010, 11:08 AM~17702844
> *ANGELITOS CAR CLUB
> 3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW
> LAMESA TEXAS
> ...


went down 2 5 bucks each if u dont like big rims u can always flip them not bad for 5 bucks


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 10 2010, 02:15 PM~17749770
> *went down 2 5 bucks each if u dont like big rims u can always flip them not bad for 5 bucks
> *


do they get smaller when you flip them??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 10 2010, 04:50 PM~17752186
> *do they get smaller when you flip them??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Jun 10 2010, 06:16 PM~17752871
> *TTT
> *


  :angel:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

bump


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

Wassup Angelitos r the bike's going inside?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@Jun 11 2010, 03:45 PM~17762200
> *Wassup Angelitos r the bike's going inside?
> *


some of them r


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jun 11 2010, 07:13 PM~17763784
> *
> *


Will DOMININCE C.C. B in the house?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 12 2010, 07:30 AM~17766540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn rick when did u have a kid :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump...TTT


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

JUST GOT BACK FROM LUBBOCKS CARSHOW TALKED TO ALOT OF CAR CLUBS AND THEY LOOKING FOWARD TO OUR SHOW SO LOOKS LIKE WE GETTING A GOOD TURN OUT AGAIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jun 12 2010, 08:14 PM~17770696
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM LUBBOCKS CARSHOW TALKED TO ALOT OF CAR CLUBS AND THEY LOOKING FOWARD TO OUR SHOW SO LOOKS LIKE WE GETTING A GOOD TURN OUT AGAIN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


Are you going to Temple after all?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 12 2010, 09:28 PM~17770785
> *Are you going to Temple after all?
> *


i hope so cuz i want some steaks :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Jun 12 2010, 08:28 PM~17770785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROCKY HAD THEM READY TO THROW ON THE GRILL BUT WE COULDNT MAKE IT BRO  :angel: SO ILL EAT ONE FOR YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jun 12 2010, 08:14 PM~17770696
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM LUBBOCKS CARSHOW TALKED TO ALOT OF CAR CLUBS AND THEY LOOKING FOWARD TO OUR SHOW SO LOOKS LIKE WE GETTING A GOOD TURN OUT AGAIN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTMFT :angel:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

bump...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Hope you guy's have a good turn out.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 14 2010, 08:39 PM~17787837
> *Hope you guy's have a good turn out.
> *


we will if u bring the lac


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 10 2010, 06:21 AM~17747074
> *Angelitos' Registration Form
> *


prereg forms r down right now if any 1 has 1 printed out can u pls post it up will be back up by wed.. :x: :x:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 14 2010, 11:01 PM~17788191
> *prereg forms r down right now if any 1 has 1 printed out can u pls post it up will be back up by wed..  :x:  :x:
> *


I BOUGHT ME SOME RAFFLE TIckETS!!!!!! :x: :x: :x: :x:

man i was ready! Cruz said he forgot them


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 14 2010, 09:11 PM~17788337
> *I BOUGHT ME SOME RAFFLE TIckETS!!!!!!  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> 
> man i was ready! Cruz said he forgot them
> *


yea i wanted to get some tickets to but im not alowed to buy any cant beat it 5 buck and u can win some 22" rims or a x-box 360 plus we have more prizes comming sooooooon


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 14 2010, 09:01 PM~17788191
> *prereg forms r down right now if any 1 has 1 printed out can u pls post it up will be back up by wed..  :x:  :x:
> *


if u pre reg pay pal is up and running pls send to [email protected]


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt for west texas wegoooo


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 15 2010, 07:45 PM~17797839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 15 2010, 10:36 PM~17800121
> *
> *


WHATS GOING ON HOMIE U AND THE FAMILY DOING GOOD!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up Cruz, yeah were doing good...how about you and your familia.


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 15 2010, 10:47 PM~17800255
> *what's up Cruz, yeah were doing good...how about you and your familia.
> *


GOOD HOMIE JUST GETTING READY FOR THIS SHOW IM READY TO JAM TO THE HOMETOWN BOYS WE DOING IT A LIL DIFFRENT THIS YEAR WEGO'S GOT TEJANO! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Already, I am registered already, can't wait to get back up there and chill with ya again.


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 16 2010, 09:50 AM~17803529
> *Already, I am registered already, can't wait to get back up there and chill with ya again.
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jun 16 2010, 11:35 AM~17803406
> *GOOD HOMIE JUST GETTING READY FOR THIS SHOW IM READY TO JAM TO THE HOMETOWN BOYS WE DOING IT A LIL DIFFRENT THIS YEAR WEGO'S GOT TEJANO! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


 You know what, I think it will be the first time WEGO has had Tejano at a show too.... :biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

ILLEGAL TOYS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Jun 16 2010, 11:59 AM~17804649
> *ILLEGAL TOYS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


COOOOL HOMIE CANT WAIT IF YALL NEED ANYTHING JUST LET US KNOW WE WILL TRY TO HELP ANY 1 OUT WILL B POSTN UP HOTEL DEAL SOON


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 16 2010, 04:14 PM~17807086
> *COOOOL HOMIE CANT WAIT IF YALL NEED ANYTHING JUST LET US KNOW WE WILL TRY TO HELP ANY 1 OUT WILL B POSTN UP HOTEL DEAL SOON
> *



thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

:angel: TTT!!!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

we're ready for this one TTT for ANGELITOS CC :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 10 2010, 06:21 AM~17747074
> *Angelitos' Registration Form
> *


A few people said the registration form doesn't work, but it does....you must have Adobe Reader...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump, for angelitos car show looking farward to it :biggrin:


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~GameOver~_@Jun 17 2010, 11:53 PM~17821730
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

T T T


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

LATE NIGHT BUMP TTT :angel: :angel:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump...TTT for the homies.


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE DADS FROM ANGELITOS CC AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY BRO ROCKY :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

Onda will be in the house ...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jun 20 2010, 07:53 PM~17841309
> *Onda will be in the house ...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

T T T


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

WE'RE PLANING TO BE THERE WITH A FEW CARS TO SHOW YOU GUYS SOME SUPPORT ALL THE WAY FROM OK :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jun 21 2010, 08:14 PM~17850198
> *WE'RE PLANING TO BE THERE WITH A FEW CARS TO SHOW YOU GUYS SOME SUPPORT ALL THE WAY FROM OK :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUNP


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Angelitos has talked us into saving 20 pre-registrations for the Dallas show on August 22nd. If you show at this show (Lamesa), you can pre-register for Dallas for just $30. Thank your boys from Angelitos C.C. and see you at the show!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 23 2010, 10:16 AM~17865112
> *Angelitos has talked us into saving 20 pre-registrations for the Dallas show on August 22nd.  If you show at this show (Lamesa), you can pre-register for Dallas for just $30.  Thank your boys from Angelitos C.C. and see you at the show!
> *



Ah snap... I should have waited to register thats a better deal than I got...   :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 23 2010, 09:16 AM~17865112
> *Angelitos has talked us into saving 20 pre-registrations for the Dallas show on August 22nd.  If you show at this show (Lamesa), you can pre-register for Dallas for just $30.  Thank your boys from Angelitos C.C. and see you at the show!
> *


TTT  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVENT PRE REG FOR DALLAS SHOW HERES YOUR CHANCE $30 IS A VERY GOOD DEAL FOR ALL INDOOR SHOW!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jun 23 2010, 09:07 PM~17871620
> *TTT   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angel: FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVENT PRE REG FOR DALLAS SHOW HERES YOUR CHANCE $30 IS A VERY GOOD DEAL FOR ALL INDOOR SHOW!
> *


WE'LL BE AT BOTH SHOWS EITHER WAY LA MESA HERE WE COME GOT MY COOLER READY :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

up


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT for angelitos


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 25 2010, 04:38 PM~17887777
> *ttt
> *


 :run:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 25 2010, 04:27 PM~17888020
> *:run:
> *


whats up migggy u comming up this way


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

bump


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

Hey Rocky any info on Hotels near the show?


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jun 26 2010, 09:46 AM~17892465
> *Hey Rocky any info on Hotels near the show?
> *


will post soon homie :biggrin:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

keeping this topic at the top :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

to the top


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

bump


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good homies. :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 28 2010, 11:45 AM~17906966
> *What's good homies. :wave:
> *


whats up felix u at home or out in sea


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

waaaaazup


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jun 29 2010, 08:27 AM~17915653
> *          waaaaazup
> *


que onda uffin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 29 2010, 03:56 PM~17918315
> *que onda uffin:
> *


que Onda homie! 

same old thing diffrent day. looking forward to yalls show this year. should be a good one ay :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS WHOS GOING TO HOP DONT MAKE ME HOP SABOR A MI  :angel: ITS GOING DOWN!!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

[


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

good luck with the show homies, wish i can make it but going thru alot of issues right now with the wifey in the hospital......... :angel:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 30 2010, 01:51 PM~17928104
> *good luck with the show homies, wish i can make it but going thru alot of issues right now with the wifey in the hospital......... :angel:
> *


THANKS HOMIE YEAH WE KNOW LET YOUR WIFE KNOW WE HAVE HER IN OUR PRAYERS BRO I HOPE SHE GETS WELL SOON. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 30 2010, 01:51 PM~17928104
> *good luck with the show homies, wish i can make it but going thru alot of issues right now with the wifey in the hospital......... :angel:
> *


dont worrie about comming this way primo there will always b more show our prayers go out to u and ur familia u need anyting let us know we will try to help u 100% primo :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jul 1 2010, 02:22 AM~17933129
> *THANKS HOMIE YEAH WE KNOW LET YOUR WIFE KNOW WE HAVE HER IN OUR PRAYERS BRO I HOPE SHE GETS WELL SOON. :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *



thanks homie, hope you are doing ok....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 1 2010, 10:09 AM~17934605
> *dont worrie about comming this way primo there will always b more show our prayers go out to u and ur familia u need anyting let us know we will try to help u 100% primo  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


thanks cuz, ya tomorrow she has surgery to take out here spleen, praying really hard everything goes well......


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

is there Saturday move in??


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2010, 10:12 AM~17944776
> *is there  Saturday move in??
> *


 :no: :no: :no: what time u comming in and what day


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

WE;LL BE THERE EARLY


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Bikes going to be indoor or no


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jun 30 2010, 06:29 AM~17924987
> *CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS WHOS GOING TO HOP DONT MAKE ME HOP SABOR A MI   :angel: ITS GOING DOWN!!!
> *


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Jul 2 2010, 09:09 PM~17949767
> *Bikes going to be indoor or no
> *


we will have some depends on the room so pre reg and come early   :angel:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Jul 2 2010, 09:53 PM~17950039
> *
> *


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 7 2010, 05:50 AM~17714736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 2 2010, 04:25 PM~17947162
> *:no:  :no:  :no: what time u comming in and what day
> *


 Saturday around 1 or 2...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2010, 10:17 PM~17950236
> *Saturday around 1 or 2...
> *


alreaqdy


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Jul 2 2010, 10:53 PM~17950039
> *
> *


R u goin to this show


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jul 2 2010, 10:57 PM~17950078
> *we will have some depends on the room so pre reg and come early   :angel:
> *


Koo man,is there forms to pre reg or just kall...................


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 30 2010, 02:51 PM~17928104
> *good luck with the show homies, wish i can make it but going thru alot of issues right now with the wifey in the hospital......... :angel:
> *


 :happysad: Hope everything turns out well for you wife.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

Sr.Castro,Jun 17 2010, 04:55 PM~17818363]


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

Angelitos' Registration Form


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

JUST TWO MORE WEEKS FOR THE SHOW GOING DOWN IN WEST TX. :worship: :worship: :worship: :angel:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 4 2010, 10:58 AM~17958591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x4


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* I got a homie hooking it up...if you need a personalized hat,shoes,back pack, purses( for the ladies) or anything look my homie up... WWW.NOCOMPINK.COM...he will hook you up..  










this ISN'T air brushing.* 
he can ship too :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 4 2010, 01:31 PM~17959472
> * I got a homie hooking it up...if you need a personalized hat,shoes,back pack, purses( for the ladies) or anything look my homie up... WWW.NOCOMPINK.COM...he will hook you up..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

prereg end on the 11 so get them n soon paypal ready


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jul 3 2010, 07:11 PM~17954603
> * :happysad: Hope everything turns out well for you wife.
> *


thanks, she is still in the hospital, but it looks like everything is going good.....


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt 4 west tx wego


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

HOW MUCH IS THE ENTREY THE DAY OF THE SHOW!!!!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low82REGAL_@Jul 5 2010, 06:47 PM~17967253
> *HOW MUCH IS THE ENTREY THE DAY OF THE SHOW!!!!!!
> *


35 at the door but ill b n midland 2marrow if you wanna meet me n midland i can take u a prereg form and u can save 10 bucks call me 512-785-9597 rocky


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

I know its early but any idea on weather conditions next weekend?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imp1962_@Jul 5 2010, 08:23 PM~17968333
> *I know its early but any idea on weather  conditions next weekend?
> *


clear skys :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

hotels :
shilo inn $69.00 per night for 2 beds , 1bed for $59.00 pernight
bestwestern $110.00 pernight 

no hotels wanted to give any deals sorry


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 5 2010, 08:55 PM~17968026
> *35 at the door but ill b n midland 2marrow if you wanna meet me n midland i can take u a prereg form and u can save 10 bucks call me 512-789597 rocky
> *


ey bro i think u forgot a number on your phone # 





on another note .. if i get my tires in time i might just hit da highway that way.


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 5 2010, 10:19 PM~17969677
> *ey bro i think u forgot a number on your phone #
> on another note .. if i get my tires in time i might just hit da highway that way.
> *


512 785 9597 ROCKY HE IS IN MIDLAND FOR TODAY GIVE HIM A CALL FOR PRE REG.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 5 2010, 10:19 PM~17969677
> *ey bro i think u forgot a number on your phone #
> on another note .. if i get my tires in time i might just hit da highway that way.
> *


thanks 4 looking out homie hope u get them tires soon


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 4 2010, 11:56 PM~17961766
> *thanks, she is still in the hospital, but it looks like everything is going good.....
> *


Thats good, Ill keep yall in my prayers.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

bump


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 5 2010, 08:25 PM~17968359
> *clear skys :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


Hell yea thanks :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

to the top


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

THEY WILL BE A SINGLES AND DOUBLE PUMP CLASS 

RULES 


THERE MUST BE 3 ENTRIES TO MAKE A CLASS OR PRICE WILL BE REDUCE

REAR BUMPER MUST BE 42" OR LOWER FROM THE GROUND TO THE BOTTOM OF THE BUMPER SO CHAIN THEM DOWN 

CAR OR TRUCK MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE IN THE SHOW ( SO NO PUSHING)

ONLY THE SWITCH MAN AND THE GROUND MAN WILL BE ALLOWED IN THE PIT

TIRE SIZE MAY NOT EXCEED 185/75/R14 MUST HAVE SPOKE RIMS 

ALL ENTRIES MUST BE REGISTERED BY 11:00 PM 

YOU ONLY GET ONE CHANCE SO MAKE IT COUNT 

PAY OUTS $250.00 PER CLASS PAY OUT MAY GO UP DEPENDING ON HOW MANY HOPPERS COME OUT

IF U HAVE ANY ? OR COMMENTS BAD OR GOOD PLS LET US KNOW OR PM ME so we can have a good show


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 5 2010, 08:31 PM~17968429
> *hotels :
> shilo inn $69.00 per night for 2 beds , 1bed for $59.00 pernight
> bestwestern $110.00 pernight
> ...


DO YOU HAVE THE # FOR THE HOTELS?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jul 7 2010, 07:52 PM~17987396
> *DO YOU HAVE THE # FOR THE HOTELS?
> *


budget inn
901 S Dallas Ave
Lamesa, TX 79331
806-872-2118 
good

shilo inn
1707 lubbock tx 
806-872-6721
better

bestwestern 
506 n dallas ave
806-872-6721
new hotel


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 7 2010, 08:03 PM~17987513
> *budget inn
> 901 S Dallas Ave
> Lamesa, TX 79331
> ...


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

HOW FAR IS LUBBOCK>


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jul 7 2010, 08:07 PM~17987588
> *HOW FAR IS LUBBOCK>
> *


1 hr away every thing is 1 hr away big spring, midland,odessa,lubbock,nm


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

SO WHO GOING TO HOP?????


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jul 8 2010, 05:23 AM~17990586
> *SO WHO GOING TO HOP?????
> *


x409


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

I HAVE RECIEVED ALOT OF CALLS FROM THE HOPPERS THERE SOME COMING DOWN SO BE HERE TO DO YOUR THANG :thumbsup: ITS GOING DOWN!!10 DAYS LEFT :angel:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

its going down n west tx next weekn


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 5 2010, 11:08 AM~17702844
> *$5 A TICKET SO GET URS RAFFLE WILL BE AT THE SHOW TICKETS STILL AVAILABLE .WILL HAVE SOME AT THE SHOW ALSO DO NOT HAVE TO BE PRESENT TO WIN GOOD LUCK :thumbsup: :angel: *


----------



## cana588 (Dec 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 9 2010, 09:05 PM~18007340
> *its going down n west tx next weekn
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: travieso1u, cana588  WHATS UP BRO!


----------



## cana588 (Dec 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jul 10 2010, 09:58 AM~18010161
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: travieso1u, cana588                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    WHATS UP BRO!
> *


Whats up Cruz, looks like the show is going to be a GREAT turnout. I'm ready to jam out to the Home Town Boyz. Tell Rocky I said Waz Up and thanks for everything. Will see you guys at the show. Take Care and God Bless Bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cana588_@Jul 10 2010, 10:33 AM~18010390
> *Whats up Cruz, looks like the show is going to be a GREAT turnout. I'm ready to jam out to the Home Town Boyz. Tell Rocky I said Waz Up and thanks for everything. Will see you guys at the show. Take Care and God Bless Bro!!  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR SHOW IS GOING TO BE GOOD SEE U THERE :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cana588_@Jul 10 2010, 10:33 AM~18010390
> *Whats up Cruz, looks like the show is going to be a GREAT turnout. I'm ready to jam out to the Home Town Boyz. Tell Rocky I said Waz Up and thanks for everything. Will see you guys at the show. Take Care and God Bless Bro!!  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie u ready 4 da show lets do this west tx wego style


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

T T T


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

LOOKING FORWARD TO IT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

T T T


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Maybe i'll win me some rims this weekend :dunno:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by imp1962_@Jul 12 2010, 05:41 AM~18022995
> *Maybe i'll win me some rims this weekend  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imp1962_@Jul 12 2010, 05:41 AM~18022995
> *Maybe i'll win me some rims this weekend  :dunno:
> *


or a xbox 360


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

2 day is the last day 4 prereg since the 11 fell on a sunday so gety them in 2day paypal ready


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Whats the physical address to the show? 

I looked it up 1800 Seminole Hwy, La Mesa Tx but my Iphone map app doesnt locate it. 


I need to know so I can make sure to get there on time. Thanks 




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 12 2010, 01:25 PM~18024972
> *Whats the physical address to the show?
> 
> I looked it up 1800 Seminole Hwy, La Mesa Tx but my Iphone map app doesnt locate it.
> ...


hey homie if you can find lamesa you will not get lost, it like the size of a neiborhood in dallas........lol.......


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 12 2010, 01:22 PM~18025973
> *hey homie if you can find lamesa you will not get lost, it like the size of a neiborhood in dallas........lol.......
> *


tru tru


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* TTT....for the homies Cruz & Rocky *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 12 2010, 04:34 PM~18028038
> * TTT....for the homies Cruz & Rocky
> *


whatss up homie give me a call


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

bump


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

5 MORE DAYS AND COUNTING DOWN WEST TEXAS WEGO SPOT ANGELITOS READY TO GET THE SHOW STARTED!!!1 :thumbsup: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

cant wait to check out this show !!!!!!!!!


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jul 13 2010, 06:02 PM~18038971
> *cant wait to check out this show !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

t t t


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

what time do the door open to the public?


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

Directions if Im coming from Lubbock??


Im traveling with just my son and I really dont wanna end up doing a wrong turn kinda deal..lol :wow: hno:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jul 14 2010, 02:04 PM~18045886
> *what time do the door open to the public?
> *


AT 11AM DOORS OPEN TO PUBLIC COOLERS CANT COME IN TILL 12 THATS THE LAW ON SUNDAYS.


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jul 14 2010, 02:25 PM~18046094
> *Directions if Im coming from Lubbock??
> Im traveling with just my son and I really dont wanna end up doing a wrong turn kinda deal..lol :wow:  hno:
> *


REALLY EASY WHEN U COMING INTO LAMESA THERE WILL BE A LIGHT TO UR RIGHT IS WAL MART WELL U PASS THAT LIGHT AND GO STRAIGHT TO THE NEXT LIGHTS YOULL SEE KENTUCKY FRIED CHICKEN AND PIZZA HUT WELL ON THOSE LIGHTS U TURN RIGHT AND GO ALL THE WAY STRAIGHT YOULL PASS TWO MORE LIGHTS AND AFTER U PASS THE 2ND LIGHTS YOU GO LIKE TO BLOCKS THEN YOULL SEE THE PLACE TO YOUR RIGHT ANY PROBLEMS JUST CALL ME (CRUZ) OR ROCKY.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jul 14 2010, 05:34 PM~18047230
> *REALLY EASY WHEN U COMING INTO LAMESA THERE WILL BE A LIGHT TO UR RIGHT IS WAL MART WELL U PASS THAT LIGHT AND GO STRAIGHT TO THE NEXT LIGHTS YOULL SEE KENTUCKY FRIED CHICKEN AND PIZZA HUT WELL ON THOSE LIGHTS U TURN RIGHT AND GO ALL THE WAY STRAIGHT YOULL PASS TWO MORE LIGHTS AND AFTER U PASS THE 2ND LIGHTS YOU GO LIKE TO BLOCKS THEN YOULL SEE THE PLACE TO YOUR RIGHT ANY PROBLEMS JUST CALL ME (CRUZ) OR ROCKY.
> *


 :wow: ....ALOT OF LIGHTS..LOL OK THANKS I SHOULD BE ABLE TO GET THERE OK...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jul 14 2010, 08:42 PM~18049345
> * :wow: ....ALOT OF LIGHTS..LOL  OK THANKS  I SHOULD BE ABLE TO GET THERE OK...
> *


just look 4 the water tower that says tornados on it


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 14 2010, 10:26 PM~18049804
> *just look 4 the water tower that says tornados  on it
> *


OK.....TORNADO TOWER..GOTCHA.. :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jul 14 2010, 10:42 PM~18049345
> *
> *



see ya there! :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jul 14 2010, 10:42 PM~18049345
> * :wow: ....ALOT OF LIGHTS..LOL  OK THANKS  I SHOULD BE ABLE TO GET THERE OK...
> *


I KNOW ABOUT YOU AND DIRECTIONS :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 15 2010, 01:35 PM~18054788
> *I KNOW ABOUT YOU AND DIRECTIONS :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


sup homie will u be at the hop pit


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Jul 15 2010, 02:13 PM~18054591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>DAMN TIMMAY, YOU STILL MAD ....THAT WAS TWO WEEKS AGO...LOL


----------



## cana588 (Dec 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jul 15 2010, 01:13 PM~18054591
> *see ya there!  :biggrin:
> *


Is my Primo Romulo going to the show with you guys?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 15 2010, 01:35 PM~18054788
> *I KNOW ABOUT YOU AND DIRECTIONS :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :0 Now that's not nice Tim. lol


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

StreetSeen Magazine rolls out early Saturday morning. We're ready for a looooonnnnggggg drive! Stopping in San Angelo briefly to say wuddup to Raymond and the Exotic Minis crew.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jul 15 2010, 05:30 PM~18056838
> *StreetSeen Magazine rolls out early Saturday morning. We're ready for a looooonnnnggggg drive! Stopping in San Angelo briefly to say wuddup to Raymond and the Exotic Minis crew.
> *


Have a safe drive Jay.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jul 15 2010, 05:30 PM~18056838
> *StreetSeen Magazine rolls out early Saturday morning. We're ready for a looooonnnnggggg drive! Stopping in San Angelo briefly to say wuddup to Raymond and the Exotic Minis crew.
> *


C U THERE HOMIE B SAFE ON THE ROAD


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice+Jul 15 2010, 03:35 PM~18054788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope the Estilo - Dallas isnt going just me.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Jul 15 2010, 07:57 PM~18057005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

how much is it to get in the show? just to look


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Jul 15 2010, 10:33 PM~18058619
> *how much is it to get in the show? just to look
> *


$10 i think


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Jul 15 2010, 08:33 PM~18058619
> *how much is it to get in the show? just to look
> *


$10 to get in and $10 for the cooler of beer cans only for those who drink!!!!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 15 2010, 06:25 PM~18056796
> *:0  Now that's not nice Tim. lol
> *


YEAH TIMMAY.......MALO....LOL :angry:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jul 15 2010, 08:19 PM~18057777
> *:roflmao:
> yup like how to get to ft worth lol xoxoxo d~low
> 
> ...


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jul 16 2010, 12:08 AM~18059050
> *
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


yea um i was...uhhhh lol wait dont leave remember i'm rolling wit u! lol! text u later!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

T T T


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jul 16 2010, 07:25 AM~18060053
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> yea um i was...uhhhh lol wait dont leave remember i'm rolling wit u! lol! text u later!
> *


 :biggrin:  .....OK SO IM LEAVING AROUND 3 AM...DO I JUST PICK YOU UP FROM THE CLUB...OR THE TACO PLACE..LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Almost time :biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

dont know if ill make it but one way or another my car will!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

HOW GOING TO HOP!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jul 16 2010, 10:53 AM~18060800
> * :biggrin:   .....OK  SO IM LEAVING AROUND 3 AM...DO I JUST PICK YOU UP FROM THE CLUB...OR THE TACO PLACE..LMAO!!!!!!!!
> *


 hahahaha! um my house i should be home early (2:30am) lol!! gonna be like last year when i went to san antonio right after seeing pitbull at level 5 lol


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:sprint:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks+Jul 16 2010, 01:44 PM~18061925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wats wrong? lol


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

to the top
:biggrin:


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)

...........PLAINVIEW C.C............WE THERE HOMIES

TTT


----------



## mr wiked boy (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

iam glad i got GPS but it be liein sometimes too  lol


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass 83'+Jul 16 2010, 08:11 PM~18065538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sooo u coming or ur stilll b sn


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

EVERYBODY THATS COMING DOWN HAVE A SAFE TRIP AND IF NEED INFO ON HOW TO GET HERE JUST CALL ME OR ROCKY WE HERE TO HELP ON WHAT WE CAN ITS GOING DOWN SUNDAY! :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jul 16 2010, 10:40 AM~18061510
> *HOW GOING TO HOP!!!
> *


I KNOW THERE COMING TO HOP NOT SAYING NO NAMES BUT THEY COMING DOWN TO PLAY


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Jul 16 2010, 10:53 AM~18060800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



um dont leave me im just now gettin home lol


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jul 17 2010, 01:54 AM~18067142
> *um dont leave me im just now gettin home lol
> *


LMAO....IM ON THE WAY LOCA


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Headed out to Lamesa in less than an hour. Yo Angelitos.... get at us... 713-465-9599. We need to know where we're driving to. Won't be online after this today, so please hit us up.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Chucks




:wave:


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

ONE MORE DAY HOMIES!!!!!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low82REGAL_@Jul 17 2010, 12:30 PM~18069157
> *ONE MORE DAY HOMIES!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


hell yea homie c u there


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jul 17 2010, 12:16 PM~18068736
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Chucks
> :wave:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

wanna thank every 1 that came out to the bbq hope yall got full and its still go n on if any1 wants a plate 2 go


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 17 2010, 09:50 PM~18071160
> *:angry:
> *




:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* TTT for the Angelitos! *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Arrived in la Mesa right at midnight... See everyone tomorrow!!!








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 17 2010, 02:24 PM~18069413
> *hell yea homie c u there
> *


TranquilO C.C. Will be In the house!!!!!!!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

BEEN IN LUBBOCK CHILLIN ALL DAY...

SEE YALL TOMMORROW..OR ..LATER LOL


:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

just woke up be heading to the show at 600 c yall there


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 17 2010, 10:19 PM~18072032
> * TTT for the Angelitos!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Jul 18 2010, 12:19 AM~18072032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

good luck to all. i broke a rear trailing arm on the freeway and wont make it in time


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

NOT MAKING IT TO THE SHOW! 

ANYONE IS IN LUBBOCK WILL BE AT THE SHOP ALL DAY TODAY AND TOMORROW. COME CHECK OUT THE PROJECTS, DROP A DEPOSIT AND GET IN LINE!

806-283-5746
-sam


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 18 2010, 10:05 AM~18074088
> *NOT MAKING IT TO THE SHOW!
> 
> ANYONE IS IN LUBBOCK WILL BE AT THE SHOP ALL DAY TODAY AND TOMORROW. COME CHECK OUT THE PROJECTS, DROP A DEPOSIT AND GET IN LINE!
> ...


why not go? your wego champion built bike is there :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 18 2010, 12:52 PM~18074372
> *why not go? your wego champion built bike is there :0
> *


WORKING ON PROJECTS FOR A BIGGER SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Pretty good show so far!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 18 2010, 12:06 PM~18074968
> *WORKING ON PROJECTS FOR A BIGGER SHOW :biggrin:
> *


good to see some comp finally


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 18 2010, 09:12 AM~18073808
> *good luck to all. i broke a rear trailing arm on the freeway and wont make it in time
> *


Sorry to hear that bRO. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up homie just got home tierd ass hell we had a good turn out 4 this lil ass town over 120 cars and over 10 bikes there edinero, trampia,aviso and the hometown boys blew the roof off of la verdera hall i wanna say thank u to all the ppl and car clubs that brought there cars we had a blast spending time with yall hope every 1 makes it home ok thanks for wego for letting us be on there tour and helping out (john chuck, tito, and ok tim 2) yall guys did a grate job with everything from judging to the hop and giving out the trophies we can wait for next year homies we will c yall at the next show :thumbsup:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 18 2010, 11:12 AM~18073808
> *good luck to all. i broke a rear trailing arm on the freeway and wont make it in time
> *



how did u get home


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jul 18 2010, 09:10 PM~18078533
> *how did u get home
> *


my truck and my trailer. droppin screens today?????


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

waaassssuuupppp
ttt for a good show


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

who did what in the hop pit


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

GOOD TURN OUT THANKS TO ALL U CAR CLUBS THAT CAME DOWN TO WEST TX TO SHOW.HOPE U ALL HAVE A SAFE TRIP BACK HOME!!!! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jul 19 2010, 12:09 AM~18079362
> *GOOD TURN OUT THANKS TO ALL U CAR CLUBS THAT CAME DOWN TO WEST TX TO SHOW.HOPE U ALL HAVE A SAFE TRIP BACK HOME!!!! :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


We made it home in 5 hours!!!! Jimmy from Unlimited CC led us down a short cut! :biggrin: 


BTW: K-Bobs was the bomb and our waitress was one of the best!!! A must to check out for anyone hittin up La Mesa next year!!!




Good show homies a variety of rides... Will post here once we get our show coverage on our club website.





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 18 2010, 11:01 PM~18079322
> *who did what in the hop pit
> *


 :biggrin: u know what happen i smashed the bumper and gave lamesa street some damage


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

tred as hell. i got home from lamesa at 4:30..


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

it was a good show i enjoyed it ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 19 2010, 06:20 AM~18080622
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> We made it home in 5 hours!!!! Jimmy from Unlimited CC led us down a short cut! :biggrin:
> BTW: K-Bobs was the bomb and our waitress was one of the best!!! A must to check out for anyone hittin up La Mesa next year!!!
> ...


ALREADY HOMIE GLAD U ALL ENJOYED THE SHOW AND MADE IT SAFE AND YEAH KBOBS IS A GOOD PLACE FOR THEM STEAKS  ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO U AND UR SIMPLY STUNNIN CAR CLUB NEXT YEAR WILL BE BETTER . :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jul 19 2010, 07:50 AM~18081015
> *it was a good show i enjoyed it ...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS I DIDNT HAVE TIME TO TAKE PICTURES SO I CANT POST NONE UP BUT IM SURE THE OTHER CLUBS WILL SOON


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 19 2010, 07:47 AM~18080989
> *tred as hell. i got home from lamesa at 4:30..
> *


DAMN BIG DOG U TOOK THAT LONG TO GET HOME MAN ME AND ROCKY MAKE IT TO AUSTIN IN 41/2 HOURS OR 5 WELL GLAD U HOME SAFE AND THANKS FOR THE PHOTOS U TOOK. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jul 19 2010, 08:57 AM~18081058
> *ALREADY HOMIE GLAD U ALL ENJOYED THE SHOW AND MADE IT SAFE AND YEAH KBOBS IS A GOOD PLACE FOR THEM STEAKS  ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO U AND UR SIMPLY STUNNIN CAR CLUB NEXT YEAR WILL BE BETTER . :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *



Im sure it will be bigger... Nice to get out of the busy city and mellow down in the small ones.. :biggrin: 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jul 19 2010, 09:05 AM~18081103
> *DAMN BIG DOG U TOOK THAT LONG TO GET HOME MAN ME AND ROCKY MAKE IT TO AUSTIN IN 41/2 HOURS OR 5 WELL GLAD U HOME SAFE AND THANKS FOR THE PHOTOS U TOOK. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


one of the homies had a blow out..


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

well made it home at 5:30 in the am and went to work at 8 i can bearly awake today but good show had fun :wow:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Jul 19 2010, 10:55 AM~18081866
> *well made it home at 5:30 in the am    and went to work at 8  i can bearly awake today but good show had fun  :wow:
> *


damn


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 19 2010, 11:22 AM~18082085
> *damn
> *



x2 :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Pics please. :biggrin:


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

glad everybody made it safe in okc chapter.Had fun at show it was a good turn out. :thumbsup: ready for the next show..


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

i went by for a little while looked like a good show lots of nice rides i'll be hitting it up next year si dios quirre


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

The StreetSeen crew is finally back in Houston. We just arrived at 2pm after a stop overnight in San Antonio. Thanks to Cruz, Rocky and the crew for making us feel welcomed! Very great turn out guys!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Jul 17 2010, 09:50 PM~18071160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true...at least for a lil while! glad to be back home tho!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

few pics...

good time at the show!

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs051.snc4/34904_1520767468745_1521300009_1314613_4475194_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs175.snc4/38077_1520767668750_1521300009_1314614_1836142_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs096.ash2/38153_1520768188763_1521300009_1314615_1296007_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs102.ash2/38414_1520768428769_1521300009_1314616_1158542_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs058.snc4/35285_1520769348792_1521300009_1314620_2332032_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs166.snc4/37649_1520770028809_1521300009_1314622_189855_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs099.ash2/38270_1520770868830_1521300009_1314626_8076949_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs063.snc4/34495_1520771068835_1521300009_1314627_2355331_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs084.ash2/37520_1520771348842_1521300009_1314628_14001_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs086.ash2/37618_1520771788853_1521300009_1314630_3721182_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs186.snc4/37633_1520773868905_1521300009_1314636_3742428_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs078.snc4/35254_1520774188913_1521300009_1314637_1839061_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs039.ash2/35320_1520774708926_1521300009_1314639_7241825_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs102.ash2/38437_1520807629749_1521300009_1314738_7174580_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs039.ash2/35292_1520807589748_1521300009_1314737_1130913_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jul 19 2010, 02:10 PM~18083525
> *:uh:  :angry:
> true...at least for a lil while! glad to be back home tho!
> *



Yea nothin like good ol Oak Cliff!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Jul 19 2010, 09:55 AM~18081866
> *well made it home at 5:30 in the am    and went to work at 8  i can bearly awake today but good show had fun  :wow:
> *


I KNOW THE FEELING BRO BUT GLAD U ENJOYED IT


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jul 19 2010, 12:24 PM~18083055
> *The StreetSeen crew is finally back in Houston. We just arrived at 2pm after a stop overnight in San Antonio. Thanks to Cruz, Rocky and the crew for making us feel welcomed! Very great turn out guys!
> *


ALREADY HOMIE YOU KNOW YOUR WELCOME ANYTIME THANKS FOR COMING.  :angel:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 19 2010, 03:22 PM~18083646
> *Yea nothin like good ol Oak Cliff!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

holdupifuckedup


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

im trying photo bucket


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ANGELITOS CC, HOMETOWN BOYS AND AVISO


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

see yall next time, thanks Angelitos c.c.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Jul 19 2010, 07:48 PM~18086376
> *nice pics :biggrin:
> *



thanks


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@Jul 19 2010, 04:22 PM~18085102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR COMING!! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

WE HAD FUN THANKS FOR EVERYTHING :thumbsup:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

Thanks to Angelitos CC for all you hospitality!! It was a long drive, but we had a good time. Thanks Rocky for letting me use your chargers.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jul 20 2010, 06:07 AM~18090632
> *Thanks to Angelitos CC for all you hospitality!! It was a long drive, but we had a good time. Thanks Rocky for letting me use your chargers.
> *


ANY TIME HOMIE HOPE TO C YALL THIS WEEKIN


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jul 20 2010, 05:43 AM~18090552
> *WE HAD FUN THANKS FOR EVERYTHING  :thumbsup:
> *


I WANT TO THANK YOU AND UR CLUB ILLEGAL TOYS FOR COMING ALL THE WAY DOWN TO WEST TEXAS I HAD ALOT OF PEOPLE TALK ABOUT YOUR RIDES  GRACIAS HOMIES! :thumbsup: :angel: :angel:


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)

had a good time..... :thumbsup: good show


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jul 20 2010, 08:07 AM~18091169
> *I WANT TO THANK YOU AND UR CLUB ILLEGAL TOYS FOR COMING ALL THE WAY DOWN TO WEST TEXAS I HAD ALOT OF PEOPLE TALK ABOUT YOUR RIDES  GRACIAS HOMIES! :thumbsup:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 thanks homie had alot of fun see u next show


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cana588_@Jul 15 2010, 07:22 PM~18056775
> *Is my Primo Romulo going to the show with you guys?
> *



hey nice ass ride!!! i showing my dad the pics...i should have said hi! will u be here in august?


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jul 20 2010, 08:07 AM~18091169
> *I WANT TO THANK YOU AND UR CLUB ILLEGAL TOYS FOR COMING ALL THE WAY DOWN TO WEST TEXAS I HAD ALOT OF PEOPLE TALK ABOUT YOUR RIDES  GRACIAS HOMIES! :thumbsup:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 WE ENJOY IT LIKE I SAID THANKS FOR YOUR HOSPITALITY :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: FPEREZII, D~LowLady~E, streetseen.com, ms_tx_legend214

:wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: D~LowLady~E, FPEREZII, streetseen.com, ms_tx_legend214

:wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 20 2010, 09:27 PM~18097701
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: FPEREZII, D~LowLady~E, streetseen.com, ms_tx_legend214
> 
> ...


LMAO ..YOU BEAT ME TO IT...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jul 20 2010, 08:28 PM~18097714
> *LMAO ..YOU BEAT ME TO IT...
> *


when you gonna let me paint your wego champion bike? heard someone else painted it :0


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 20 2010, 09:30 PM~18097733
> *when you gonna let me paint your wego champion bike? heard someone else painted it :0
> *


LMAO...SA...BEHAVE.......AND APPARENTLY YOU DIDNT DO A GOOD JOB....HAHA


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: D~LowLady~E, RIDINDRTY64, miggy254, FPEREZII




:sprint: ...LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jul 20 2010, 10:28 PM~18097707
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: D~LowLady~E, FPEREZII, streetseen.com, ms_tx_legend214
> 
> ...




:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jul 20 2010, 08:31 PM~18097745
> *LMAO...SA...BEHAVE.......AND APPARENTLY YOU DIDNT DO A GOOD JOB....HAHA
> *


thats why you always win right lol


----------



## cana588 (Dec 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jul 20 2010, 08:20 PM~18097621
> *hey nice ass ride!!! i showing my dad the pics...i should have said hi! will u be here in august?
> *


I appreciate that, thank you very much. I am getting more pin striping and gold leafing for the undercarriage and if its done by then, I will see you guys in Dallas. Tell my Primo I said Waz Up and to have the Coronas and BBQ ready. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 20 2010, 08:27 PM~18097701
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: FPEREZII, D~LowLady~E, streetseen.com, ms_tx_legend214
> 
> ...


WHATS UP FELIX :wave: YOU MISSED A GOOD SHOW :twak: NEXT YEAR BRO IM GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT EVEN BETTER I HAVE A BIGGER PLACE IM WORKING ON SO I CAN PUT MORE RIDES INSIDE. :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cana588_@Jul 21 2010, 01:58 PM~18103738
> *I appreciate that, thank you very much. I am getting more pin striping and gold leafing for the undercarriage and if its done by then, I will see you guys in Dallas. Tell my Primo I said Waz Up and to have the Coronas and BBQ ready.  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP RAY WE HAVE YOU UP IN OUR NEWSPAPER OVER HERE CAR LOOKING GOOD BRO! :thumbsup: :angel:!


----------



## cana588 (Dec 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jul 21 2010, 03:43 PM~18104548
> *WHATS UP RAY WE HAVE YOU UP IN OUR NEWSPAPER OVER HERE CAR LOOKING GOOD BRO! :thumbsup:  :angel:!
> *


Whats Up Cruz, Thanks to all you friendly staff "Angelitos CC" and great people in Lamesa and Car Clubs. We had alot of fun. Hope to see you guys in Dallas. Take Care Bro and God Bless!! :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cana588_@Jul 21 2010, 08:12 PM~18106777
> *Whats Up Cruz, Thanks to all you friendly staff "Angelitos CC" and great people in Lamesa and Car Clubs. We had alot of fun. Hope to see you guys in Dallas. Take Care Bro and God Bless!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cana588_@Jul 21 2010, 03:58 PM~18103738
> *I appreciate that, thank you very much. I am getting more pin striping and gold leafing for the undercarriage and if its done by then, I will see you guys in Dallas. Tell my Primo I said Waz Up and to have the Coronas and BBQ ready.  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## cana588 (Dec 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 21 2010, 11:35 PM~18109167
> *:h5:
> *


Whats Up Sam, it was nice talking to you the other day. I was doing my homework last night looking for those murals we talked about. Will be getting ready for you to get down on the new "Earthquake 64" :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cana588+Jul 21 2010, 03:58 PM~18103738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cana588_@Jul 22 2010, 09:43 AM~18110537
> *Whats Up Sam, it was nice talking to you the other day. I was doing my homework last night looking for those murals we talked about. Will be getting ready for you to get down on the new "Earthquake 64"  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

Had a good time at the show last weekend!!! Good show homie!!!!


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low82REGAL_@Jul 23 2010, 08:34 AM~18121220
> *Had a good time at the show last weekend!!!  Good show homie!!!!
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cana588_@Jul 22 2010, 07:43 AM~18110537
> *Whats Up Sam, it was nice talking to you the other day. I was doing my homework last night looking for those murals we talked about. Will be getting ready for you to get down on the new "Earthquake 64"  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is our coverage of the show..... Enjoy!!!

*
<a href=\'http://simplystunnin.com/Galleries/2010/AngelitosCC3rd.html\' target=\'_blank\'>SIMPLY STUNNIN - Angelitos 3rd Annual Car Show Coverage</a>*











-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Order online starting November 1st at <a href=\'http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm</a>


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)




----------

